# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - tammikuu 2010

## Rester

> #242/1, oli varustettu vastaavilla LED-kilvillä kuin TKL #645!


Itseasiassa tähän autoon #242 asennettiin Mobitecit, siinä missä tuo #645 sai entiset #121:n Mitron-kilvet.

Ja sellaisena uutena havaintona vielä varikolta, että TKL #221:een oli asennettu "puimurikilpien" tilalle niinikään Mobitecit. Lieneekö tämä sitten menossa peruskorjaukseen jossakin vaiheessa. Tuskin kuitenkaan poistoon, niinkuin veikkailin jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## hiiritaikuri

2.1.2010

TKL: 
#644/1
#87/13
#271/23

----------


## Aaro R

> Ja sellaisena uutena havaintona vielä varikolta, että TKL #221:een oli asennettu "puimurikilpien" tilalle niinikään Mobitecit.


Jos laskuni pitävät paikkansa, niin eikös näistä Scanian Carruksista tuo #219 ole vielä vailla Mobitech-kilpiä?

4.1:
TKL:

#638/37

----------


## Eppu

> Jos laskuni pitävät paikkansa, niin eikös näistä Scanian Carruksista tuo #219 ole vielä vailla Mobitech-kilpiä?


Juurikin näin.

4.1. katukuvaan oli palannut 2 Virossa käynyttä autoa. TKL #227 liikuskeli samassa vuorossa kuin syksyllä, eli linjan 26 pitkässä osapäivässä. Toinen autoista on LL #85, jonka rekisteritunnus on vaihtunut TTZ-785:si.

----------


## jtm

4.1 Tkl:
*#643/22*

5.1 Tkl:
#427/16
*#640/23*

----------


## Aaro R

5.1

TKL:

#*662/37*

Ilmeisesti #635:llä jäi hommat kesken, sillä oli määrä matkustaa 16.35 vuorolla Jankasta Leinolan suuntaan, mutta kyseinen vuoro ei koskaan tullut.

----------


## Eppu

7.1. havaintoja:
TKL #227 ei vissinkään ole käynyt Virossa. Vaikka ulkokuorta onkin ehostettu, sisustuksessa ei ole tapahtunut mitään, penkkikankaitakaan ei ole vaihdettu.

TKL #409 näkyili linjalla 16. Luulin ettei auto tulisi enää liikenteeseen, vaan toisin kävi.

Nivelillä vaikuttaa olevan talvikelillä muutenkin suuria ongelmia. Linjalla 22 liikkuneessa #424:ssa takimmaisen akselin palkeet olivat vähintäänkin puolityhjät, peräpäässä kun kyyti oli erittäin pomppuista. #427, linjan 26 vakiauto, puolestaan sai odotella reilu puolituntia Poliisiaseman edessä ennen kuin paikalle saapui hinuri (n. 19:30) hakemaan auton pois. Kalliiksi ovat käyneet Tampereen matalanivelseikkailut...

----------


## ultrix

To 7.1.2010

Lisää pätkiä telilinjalla: 636/30! Havainto klo 17:10 Linja-autoaseman kohdalla Keskustorin suuntaan.

----------


## jtm

> To 7.1.2010
> 
> Lisää pätkiä telilinjalla: 636/30! Havainto klo 17:10 Linja-autoaseman kohdalla Keskustorin suuntaan.


Onkos se tämän kelin "syytä" kun näitä pätkiä on tuntunut olleen varsin runsaasti telilinjoilla? Varsinkin linjalla 22 ja 23 niitä on tuntunut olleen varsin mukavasti. :Very Happy:

----------


## deepthroat

TKL #280 tuli hinurin perässä Ala-Pispalassa vastaan noin kello 13.07. Liekö pakkanen hyydyttänyt, kuten monet muutkin Volvo merkkiset lajitoverinsa. Jälleen kerran onneksi sai ajaa Scanialla..

----------


## killerpop

Pe 8.1.

Länsilinjat #11/2 (Lahti 402 / Scania N113)

----------


## jtm

Tässäpä teille muutama mielenkiintoinen pakkaspäivän havainto.  :Wink: 

7.1 Tkl:
*#417/20*

7.1 Paunu:
#52/70

8.1 Paunu:
#1-2/45, 60

8.1 Tkl:
*#645/Y2, joten eiköhän 28:llakin ole ollut tämä koska eikös auto jatka iltapäivällä Y2:lta 28:lle?
#413/23
#636/30*

----------


## deepthroat

Myös 7.1 oli tuo paunun 1-2 Sahalahden yms. maisemissa auton 52 tilalla. 8.1 auto 60 ulkoili puolestaan Volvo-vikaisena, moottorinohjaus valo palaen tehot osittain hukassa, Nokian päässä auton 86 paikalla. Käsittääkseni lähes kaikki uudemmat 8700 RLE  sarjan Volvot nilkuttivat Paunulla em. ongelmien kanssa.

----------


## tkp

EIlen aamulla Länsilinjat #94/50. Eipä ollut juuri halukkaita kyytiin nousijoita hat. pään koulun pysäkillä keskustan suuntaan. Liekkö ollut väärän tyyppinen auto tai jotain...  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Käsittääkseni lähes kaikki uudemmat 8700 RLE  sarjan Volvot nilkuttivat Paunulla em. ongelmien kanssa.


Ongelmitta ei ole oltu LL-leirissäkään, Tampereen hinauspalvelut teki tuttavuutta auton #16 kanssa pejrantaina (8.1) ja lauantaina auton #15 kanssa. 

Lauantaina tuo LL #15 oli keskeyttänyt Metson pysäkille ennen klo 14

----------


## Hatka

> Lauantaina tuo LL #15 oli keskeyttänyt Metson pysäkille ennen klo 14


Näkyi Metson pysäkillä jo aamulla 8.40 Nokialle mennessäni.

----------


## killerpop

> Näkyi Metson pysäkillä jo aamulla 8.40 Nokialle mennessäni.


No sehän on sitten viihtynyt kauan siellä, nimittäin juuri tuolloin klo 14 aikaan siinä oli Tampereen HInauspalvelut Oy:n hinausauto antamassa tekohengitystä.

----------


## Rester

> 8.1 Tkl:
> *#645/Y2, joten eiköhän 28:llakin ole ollut tämä koska eikös auto jatka iltapäivällä Y2:lta 28:lle?
> #636/30*


Yleensä juu jatkaa, mutta tuossa esim. 30:llakin oli aamulla vakioteliauto osapäivävuorossa, iltapäivällä oli tuohon vuoroon vaihdettu tuo 636.

Tuo mielenkiintoinen kalustokierrätys johtunee siitä, että ainakin kahdesta saman sarjan autosta valui ensimmäisenä kunnon pakkasaamuna nesteitä ohjaustehostimen puolelta pihalle. Ja muutakin kaikenlaista "ominaisuutta" noissa on tuntunut piisaavan.

Eikä näemmä ole ollut muillakaan yhtiöillä sen helpompaa näiden Puolan vempeleiden kanssa.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 11.1.

Länsilinjat #8/2 (Lahti 402 / Scania N113). Josta tulikin mieleen, että kohtahan kaikki entiset TKL:ltä tulleet lahtikot, ovat käyneet ko linjalla, tosin havaintoja ei ole vielä OP-teipatuista autoista #9 ja #10.

----------


## jtm

> Ma 11.1.
> 
> Länsilinjat #8/2 (Lahti 402 / Scania N113). Josta tulikin mieleen, että kohtahan kaikki entiset TKL:ltä tulleet lahtikot, ovat käyneet ko linjalla, tosin havaintoja ei ole vielä OP-teipatuista autoista #9 ja #10.


Oli kuulemma autot #15 ja #16 "jäässä".

Havaintoja hajonneista autoista Tampereelta 11.1:
Tkl #270 seisoi hätävilkut päällä Kalvean kirkon kohdalla Itään päin n. klo 7:50.
Tkl #648(9?) pysähtyi klo 8:59 Keskustorille ja laittoi hätävilkut päälle suuntana Lahdesjärvi. Tuntia myöhemmin Petsun suuntaan tässä vuorossa oli #661.
LL #42 seisoi hätävilkut päällä Pyynikin ammattiopiston kohdalla keskustaan suuntaanpäin menevänä noin klo 8:10.

11.1 Tkl:
#661/3
#412/K18, hajoili matkan varrella. Auto liikkui välillä etana vauhtia ja piti sammuttaa ja käynnistellä. Sekä tuli myöhässä Atalaan 6 min lähdöstä koska oli teknistä vikaa. Ei meinannut kuulemma omppu lähteä käymään hallilla ja sitten kun ei löytynyt kilvistä K18 tai Y18 (mikä kuulemma piti olla) piti lähteä hakemaan isoa paperi lappua missä fontattuna K18. Ja Pyynikintorille saavuttiin klo 8:07.
#664/24
#662/26

----------


## jtm

11.1 Tkl:
#212/28, kokopäivä vuorossa. Normaalistihan on vakiinnuttanut paikkansa 28:lla vain ruuhkassa.
#218/28
#409/30
#412/39

----------


## killerpop

11.1 TKL #636/16 (Carrus City L / Scania L113)

----------


## Petskuu

Oi voi, valkeakosken liikenteen Volvo 9700 (ei ollu LED-kilpiä) oli ottanut hetki sitten yhteen henkilöauton kanssa ajokin kohdalla moottoritien päätyttyä liikennevaloissa. Poliisit tietty paikalla tutkimassa "onnettomuuden syytä".

----------


## ultrix

Ai se se mersu siellä oli keskellä risteystä (havainto klo 8:45). Minkähän vuoron koskilainen siellä mälläsi?

----------


## killerpop

> Ai se se mersu siellä oli keskellä risteystä (havainto klo 8:45). Minkähän vuoron koskilainen siellä mälläsi?


Asiasta täysin tietämättömänä, arvelen sen olleen vuoro, joka lähtisi 08:40 Keskustorilta linjaa 53, sillä mikään klo 9:n jälkeen Tampereelta lähteneistä vuoroista ei jäänyt kaiketi ajamatta. Auto lienee ollut #12 tai #15, joita kumpaakaan ei tullut omin silmin nähtyä. Aika näyttää, menikö arvaus oikein. Joka tapauksessa käsitin että vuoro oli tulossa Lempäälän suunnasta Tampereelle, eli kaiketi 7:35 Koskista?

Ilmeisesti jonkin verra autosijoituksiinkin vaikutti kun auto #7 (Vector) oli Tampereen linjoilla ja #16 (9700S) ajeli Valkeakosken ja Kangasalan väliä (liekö muuten ennen tuolla linjalla ollut edes 9700).

----------


## C3P

Juurikin tuo linjan 53 vuoro Tampereelle päin oli kyseessä ja auto 12, joka juuri viime viikolla saatiin harsittua kasaan joulun välipäivinä sattuneen pikkukolarin jäljiltä.

----------


## jtm

13.1 LL:
#7/2

13.1 Tkl:
#414/K18, taas viallinen auto K18:lla  :Mad:

----------


## ihmettelijä

> 13.1 LL:
> 13.1 Tkl:
> #414/K18, taas viallinen auto K18:lla


Miten muka viallinen? ei autossa nyt ihmeempiä vikoja ole.

----------


## Eppu

Ke 13.1.

TKL #273:sta odottaa nyt isompikin remontti: Aamulehden juttu. Merkillistä sekoilua on kuljettaja tässä ilmeisesti harjoittanut. Pahemminkin olisi tässä varmaan voinut käydä...

----------


## jtm

> Miten muka viallinen? ei autossa nyt ihmeempiä vikoja ole.


Kyllä se ei meinannut monelta pyskäkiltä lähteä kun tuli hirveesti kierroksia mutta ei vauhtia ja ovet ei meinanneet toimia kun kuski kävi välillä laittaan ovee kii.

13.1 Tkl:
#645/6

----------


## ihmettelijä

> Kyllä se ei meinannut monelta pyskäkiltä lähteä kun tuli hirveesti kierroksia mutta ei vauhtia ja ovet ei meinanneet toimia kun kuski kävi välillä laittaan ovee kii.


Tietänet sellaisen kummallisen ilmiön kuin jää :Rolling Eyes:  (jolloin auton ne mustat rinkulat saattaa sutia) ja samainen kummallisuus saattaa myös päteä auton oviin  :Wink:  Paineilma ja pakkanen ei oo ihan ylimpiä ystäviä.

Päivän lisä bongauksina kolarin lisäksi oli myös http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...ereella/166912

----------


## PepeB

> Ke 13.1.
> 
> TKL #273:sta odottaa nyt isompikin remontti: Aamulehden juttu. Merkillistä sekoilua on kuljettaja tässä ilmeisesti harjoittanut. Pahemminkin olisi tässä varmaan voinut käydä...





> Kyllä se ei meinannut monelta pyskäkiltä lähteä kun tuli hirveesti kierroksia mutta ei vauhtia ja ovet ei meinanneet toimia kun kuski kävi välillä laittaan ovee kii.
> 
> 13.1 Tkl:
> #645/6


Menin samana aamuna Linnainmaan suunnasta tolla 18 kaupunkiin :P

ja tosiaan, K-18 näytti olevan ongelmia aamulla  :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

13.1 Tkl:
#92/Y2

----------


## ana

TKL 14.1

#232/21
#661/21

----------


## killerpop

14.1.
TKL #636/22 (lyhyt Carrus City L / Scania L113)

----------


## PepeB

#285 näyttäis olevan #273 tilalla linjalla 18 :P

----------


## Rester

Jälleen tänään oli Tampellassa auto pysäköitynä niin, ettei 24:llä ollut bussi mahtunut ohi.

Aamulehden juttu aiheesta.

Ja tuohon #273:n eiliseen kolarointiin liittyvässä Aamulehden uutisessa on käsittääkseni asiavirheitä. En nyt tarkemmin mene yksityiskohtiin, mutta ilmeisesti on selvittelyn alla, syyllistyikö tuo kauhakoneenkin kuljettaja toiminnallaan jonkinlaiseen liikenteen vaarantamiseen.

----------


## ultrix

(siirretty outo auto linjalla-ketjusta)

14.1. aamulla ennen yhdeksää linjalla 51 Tampereen suuntaan oli ilmeisesti Pusatec vähän jäässä, laite nimittäin russutti Kuokkamaantien pysäkin jälkeen, ettei Tampereen sisäinen matkakorttini kelpaa. Ihmettelin, että miten niin muka ei kelpaa, latasinhan kuukauslipun vasta viikko sitten. Kuljettaja sentään antoi minun olla kyydissä, mutta halusin todistaa viattomuuteni. Näytinkin kuljettajalle matkaviestimestäni JOHONKI-sivun korttitietoni, että lippu todella on voimassa, mihin kuljettaja kärttyisenä, ettei hänellä ole edes aikaa jäädä tappelemaan matkustajien kanssa näistä asioista, onhan hän jo viisi minuuttia myöhässä seuraavasta vuorosta. Linja-autoaseman jälkeen kuljettaja käänsi rahastuslaitteen jo seuraavalle vuorolle (VLK:n suuntaan), ja sanoin sitten, että josko kokeiltaisiin korttia uudestaan. Tällä kertaa kortti toimi, ja ilmeisesti sain kuljettajankin silmissä viimein puhtaat paperit.

Kyse ei ollut ainakaan siitä, etteikö vuoro olisi ollut yhteistariffissa. Olen monta kertaa 51:llä kysynyt, että onhan tämä yhteistariffivuoro, ja aina tähän mennessä on ollut. Siitäkin huolimatta, että tariffikilpi on usein piilossa "Moottoritietä"-kyltin takana.

----------


## jtm

14.1 LL:
#17/Y99, Hervantaan päin
#43/Y99

15.1 Tkl:
#242/22

Havaitsin juuri klo 11:40 (15.1) ruokailuun mennessä Pyynikillä, että LL #35 sujahti Ylöjärven suuntaan elikä olisikohan ollut tuossa klo 11:30 vuorossa Kyröskoskelle Tampereelta?

----------


## Aaro R

15.1

TKL:

#638/37
#424/18

Hyvä että nyt ollaan saatu näin paljon eksoottisia havaintoja. Todella mukavaa luettavaa.

----------


## jtm

15.1 Tkl:
#406/18
#283/23
#227/30

----------


## killerpop

> TKL: #424/18


Tuota autoa saikin hetken katsoa, sillä linjakilven loisteputki oli kovin hengetön ja Mitron himmeänä.

----------


## hiiritaikuri

TKL:

15.1. 
#258/13

16.1. 
#654/1
#277/13
#87/26
#643/29

----------


## jtm

16.1 Tkl:
*#645/23*

----------


## jtm

LL #35 liikuskeli ainakin linjall 79 missä havaitsin ja matkustin Pyynikiltä keskustaan päin n. klo 8:42. Myöhemmin matkustin autolla vahingossa vielä linjalla 80 n. klo 11:35 Tuulensuusta Ylöjärvelle päin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aaro R

> Tuota autoa saikin hetken katsoa, sillä linjakilven loisteputki oli kovin hengetön ja Mitron himmeänä.


Pitää paikkansa, erehdyin ensin luulemaan että kyseessä olisi linjan 16 auto. Näin talvisin nuo Mitronit tuntuvat muutenkin olevan vähän himmeämpiä jostakin syystä. TKL:n Scaloissa on ollut tätä samaa havaittavissa. Mitronit kun tulivat puheeksi, niin ex-TKL #213 (YBF-456) on saanut myös Mitronit. Sivulinjakilpi oli poikkeuksellisesti ikkunan alaosassa tällä kertaa.

19.1

TKL:

#223/13
#233/25
#637/K13
#416/16
#87/28
#629/8 (Vehmaisten kasi)

19.1

Paunu:

#95/45, 73
#69/45

19.1

Länsilinjat:

#31/50

----------


## jtm

> Mitronit kun tulivat puheeksi, niin ex-TKL #213 (YBF-456) on saanut myös Mitronit. Sivulinjakilpi oli poikkeuksellisesti ikkunan alaosassa tällä kertaa.


Tälläin ihan asian vierestä tuosta #213:sta on tippunut 3 istumapaikkaa pois edestä, 2 istumapaikkaa kuskin takaa ja 2:lle "repsikanpaikalle" paikalle tullut yksi seutupenkki opettajaa varten.

19.1 Tkl:
#220/13

19.1 LL:
#35/80, klo 16:15 vuoro TAYS:lta. On myös huomenna kyseisessä autokierrossa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

Ainakin ti 19.1. ja ke 20.1. on ollut Paunulla linjan 71 16:50 lähdössä K:tori-Lempäälä jokin Laatikko-Wiima. Numeroa en ole ehtinyt nähdä.

----------


## jtm

> Ainakin ti 19.1. ja ke 20.1. on ollut Paunulla linjan 71 16:50 lähdössä K:tori-Lempäälä jokin Laatikko-Wiima. Numeroa en ole ehtinyt nähdä.


Auto oli #65 ja tarkentaakseni tuo vuoro taisi olla vielä linjaa 71B. Näytti tänäänkin olevan samassa linjakierrossa.

----------


## ultrix

> Auto oli #65 ja tarkentaakseni tuo vuoro taisi olla vielä linjaa 71B. Näytti tänäänkin olevan samassa linjakierrossa.


Hyvä että tarkensit, sillä en nähnyt kunnolla edes linjakilpeä, joten en voinut olla varma, mitä reittiä Lempäälään ajetaan ja minne siellä se sitten päättää ajonsa.  :Razz: 

Tänään oli 71B:n ainakin 15:50 torilta lähtevässä vuorossa "Untamo" tms. keikkabussi.

----------


## killerpop

> Hyvä että tarkensit, sillä en nähnyt kunnolla edes linjakilpeä, joten en voinut olla varma, mitä reittiä Lempäälään ajetaan ja minne siellä se sitten päättää ajonsa. 
> 
> Tänään oli 71B:n ainakin 15:50 torilta lähtevässä vuorossa "Untamo" tms. keikkabussi.


Paunu #113 ihan vakisijoitus tuossa 1550 vuorossa, siinä se on ajanut jo tovin, ei ole ensimmäistä talveansa siis. En välttämättä ihan keikkabussiksikaan kutsuisi, ellei vuokraus sitten tee autosta keikkabussia  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

> Hyvä että tarkensit, sillä en nähnyt kunnolla edes linjakilpeä, joten en voinut olla varma, mitä reittiä Lempäälään ajetaan ja minne siellä se sitten päättää ajonsa. 
> 
> Tänään oli 71B:n ainakin 15:50 torilta lähtevässä vuorossa "Untamo" tms. keikkabussi.


Paunun #65 sitä "B" tunnusta ei löytynyt vaan oli alhaalla lasissa Ideapark kyltti. Taattua Wiima laatua  :Razz: 

Torstaina 21.1 oli pari Carrusta hyytynyt. #636 ei lähtenyt käyntiin ollenkaan viimeiseen lähtöönsä linjalla 31 klo 21:05 Keskustorilta. #638 taas jätti matkansa kesken Rollikan kohdalla noin puoli neljältä iltapäivällä lännen suuntaan linjalla 25.

Tänään taas hyvä osoitus miten laiskoja ollaan ohjelmoimaan linjakilpiä, kun linjalla K18 oli auto #248. Kilvissä oli "Ei linjalla" ja alhaalla lappu "K18". :Mad:

----------


## Aaro R

Itse matkustin Jankasta #638:lla keskustaan (13:20 lähtö) ja jo tuolloin auto piti hyvin epätavallisen korkeaa ääntä ja matkanteko oli verkkaista, mutta oli kuitenkin aikataulussa. 

Eilen oli joku Paunun Wiima myös linjalla 45 (14:20 lähtö Pyynikintorilta). Numero kun taas vaihteeksi jäi näkemättä. Lempäälän auto #58 poikkesi myös linjalla 60 (14:15 Pyynikintorilta).

*21.1* (eilen):

TKL:

#225/22
#234/25

*22.1*

TKL:

#422/17

----------


## Rester

> Tänään taas hyvä osoitus miten laiskoja ollaan ohjelmoimaan linjakilpiä, kun linjalla K18 oli auto #248. Kilvissä oli "Ei linjalla" ja alhaalla lappu "K18".


Enpä usko että tuossa on laiskuudesta kyse. On ihan käytännön mahdottomuus saada jokaisen auton kilvet päivitettyä saman päivän aikana. Löytyy montaa eri ohjainlaiteversiota, autoja tulee pitkin päivää halliin, jne. Varsinkaan, kun tuossa linjalla ei taida mitään vakiautoa olla, johon voisi "täsmäpäivittää" oikeat kilvet.

Kyse on vain kuitenkin yhdestä lähdöstä arkiaamuisin, joten eiköhän TKL pärjää tuon  kyltin avulla sen aikaa, kunnes saadaan oikeat kilpitekstit koneisiin.

----------


## hylje

Ei ole käytännön mahdottomuus, nopeaa päivitystahtia ei vain ole pidetty tärkeänä kriteerinä kilpijärjestelmässä.

Homma hoituisi päivän tarkkuudella varikon langattomalla verkolla tai jopa tunnin tarkkuudella (Poikkeusreitit!) bussien GPRS-yhteydellä, jos kyltit kaikki tottelisivat yhtenäistä tapaa merkitä kilvet katsomatta pikseleihin tai LCD-soluihin. 

Kylttien ei itse tarvitsisi tätä yhtenäistä merkintää totella, kunhan keskitetty kyltitysjärjestelmä osaa kylttikohtaisia tietueita luoda ja toimittaa oikeat versiot oikeisiin kyltteihin. Kyltit pitää kuitenkin liittää vaunun keskusyksikköön niin, että uusia kylttejä voi ladata. Keskusyksikkö voi olla varsin yksinkertainen, käytännössä ohjelmoitu kännykkä riittää. Loput hoituvat aivan tavallisella PC- ja Internet-alustalla. Kyltitysjärjestelmä itsessäänhän on serveri, joka osaa olemassaolevaa fonttitukea hyödyntäen tuottamaan linjanumerosta ja määränpääteksteistä (+muu metadata, joka ei kyltissä näy suoraan) sopivat skriptit jokaiselle kylttimallille. Serveri myös tarjoaa skriptit niitä kyseleville busseille, tai jopa puskee muuttuneet kyltit lennossa kaikkiin linjalla oleviin busseihin lennossa. 

On kuitenkin varmasti perusteltua olla tekemättä tälläistä IT-projektia, koska suomalainen IT-osaaminen tunnetaan. Vaikka homma on sinänsä konkreettinen ja suoraviivainen.

----------


## jtm

25.1 Tkl:
*#640/16*

Oli näköjään otettu neuvosta waari, kun K18:lla seikkaili auto #259 ja kilvissä oli: K18 SATAKUNNANKATU - PYYNIKINTORI. Tekstit olivat 2:lla eri rivillä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rester

> Ei ole käytännön mahdottomuus, nopeaa päivitystahtia ei vain ole pidetty tärkeänä kriteerinä kilpijärjestelmässä.


Näinhän se on, en tätä yleisesti tarkoittanut, vaan tässä tapauksessa "manuaalisella" tavalla tehdyillä päivityksillä se olisi turhan kova urakka. Mutta ihan täyttä asiaa puhuit.  :Smile: 




> 25.1 Tkl:
> *#640/16*


Nähty tänään myös *#638/16*, nivelen vuorossa aamuruuhkassa. Hyvin tosin tälläkin mahtui porukka kyytiin. Lieneekö näin tiheällä vuorovälillä edes tarvetta teliä isommalle kalustolle, mene ja tiedä.

----------


## Aaro R

25.1

TKL:

#412/17
#662/19

----------


## ana

TKL 26.1.

#87/1
#216/1

----------


## jtm

26.1 Tkl:
#424/K18, TAAS linjakilvessä "Ei linjalla" ja alhaalla kyltti missä K18.

----------


## PepeB

TKL 27.1

#274/ K18
#274/ 16

itellä ei välähtänyt miten sama auto voi olla 16 puolen vuorossa ja silti K18 aamulla :P

----------


## jtm

> TKL 27.1
> 
> #274/ K18
> #274/ 16
> 
> itellä ei välähtänyt miten sama auto voi olla 16 puolen vuorossa ja silti K18 aamulla :P


Minkä puolen lähdössä?

----------


## PepeB

> Minkä puolen lähdössä?


11.30 Lentävänniemestä

----------


## jtm

> 11.30 Lentävänniemestä


Ihan hyvin voint olla 11:30 lähdössä jo, kun saapuu Hakalan Nellille noin vartin yli 8. Varmaan mennyt jonkun hajonneen tilalle.

----------


## Aaro R

28.1

TKL:

#636/37
#628/37

Eli molemmat vakio-autot poissa.

Pääsinpä tuossa 26.1 matkustamaan Paunun #65 (linjalla 95). Edellisen kerran tuli Paunun Wiimalla mentyä Pirkkalan suuntaan lokakuussa 2007!

----------


## deepthroat

28.1.
Paunu # 122/ Sahalahti auton # 52 paikalla
Paunu #121/ 10

----------


## ana

TKL 28.1

#641/11

----------


## Petskuu

Wiima Vulvuja näkyy nykyisin aika paljon Pyynikintorilla lähtevissä Paunun vuoroissa, oisko syynä pakkasessa hajoavat scalat tai 8700LE?

----------


## J_J

> Wiima Vulvuja näkyy nykyisin aika paljon Pyynikintorilla lähtevissä Paunun vuoroissa, oisko syynä pakkasessa hajoavat scalat tai 8700LE?


Käsite "aika paljon" on kyllä mielestäni enemmän kuin harhaan johtava. Wiima Volvoja kun on ollut liikenteessä Paunulla viimeisten kuukausien aikana yksi (1) kappale, eli juuri #65. Toinen jäljellä olevista ko. autotyypin edustajista (#70) on nukkunut jo pitkän aikaa takapihan nurkassa liikkumattomana. Kovin suurta prosenttiosuutta Pyynikintorilta lähtevistä Paunun vuoroista tuo #65 ei yksin ehdi mitenkään ajaa, vaikka varsin luotettava kulkija onkin  :Wink: 

Syy siihen, että auton #52 tilalle Sahalahden vuoroon on varsin usein viime aikoina laitettu vanhempaa korkeaa kalustoa, on yksinkertaisesti se, että siten on saatu yksi toimiva matalalattiainen vara-auto lisää käytettäväksi varsinaisilla runkovuoroilla, kuten Pirkkalan linjoilla tai linjoilla 70/71. Pakkanen kun aiheuttaa monenlaista kiusaa: nykyautoissa välttämättömät lisälämmittimet kiukuttelevat aiheuttaen pakastearkkuefektin, paineilmalaitteet ovat kovilla, ja lopulta metallikin antautuu helpommin kovissa pakkasissa.

----------


## deepthroat

> Käsite "aika paljon" on kyllä mielestäni enemmän kuin harhaan johtava. Wiima Volvoja kun on ollut liikenteessä Paunulla viimeisten kuukausien aikana yksi (1) kappale, eli juuri #65. Toinen jäljellä olevista ko. autotyypin edustajista (#70) on nukkunut jo pitkän aikaa takapihan nurkassa liikkumattomana. Kovin suurta prosenttiosuutta Pyynikintorilta lähtevistä Paunun vuoroista tuo #65 ei yksin ehdi mitenkään ajaa, vaikka varsin luotettava kulkija onkin 
> 
> Syy siihen, että auton #52 tilalle Sahalahden vuoroon on varsin usein viime aikoina laitettu vanhempaa korkeaa kalustoa, on yksinkertaisesti se, että siten on saatu yksi toimiva matalalattiainen vara-auto lisää käytettäväksi varsinaisilla runkovuoroilla, kuten Pirkkalan linjoilla tai linjoilla 70/71. Pakkanen kun aiheuttaa monenlaista kiusaa: nykyautoissa välttämättömät lisälämmittimet kiukuttelevat aiheuttaen pakastearkkuefektin, paineilmalaitteet ovat kovilla, ja lopulta metallikin antautuu helpommin kovissa pakkasissa.


Ja tuohon hieman jatkaen, eli pääosin uudemmat Volvo 8700RLE:t ovat joutuneet nöyrtymään pakkaselle, Scanioiden kanssa ei suurempia murheita ole ollut samoin kuin vanhempien Volvo B10BLE sarjalaisten kanssa.

----------


## jtm

28.1 Tkl:
#639/11
#269/39

28.1 LL:
#49/Y99, eipäs ole ennen ollut hallin vuorolla Fiftyä.
#91/Y99, kummatkin autot olivat keskustorin vuoroja.

29.1 Tkl:
*#640/13*
#233/39
#426/18, on näköjään palannut pienen tauon jälkeen taas liikenteeseen perä uudelleen tilaajaväritettynä. Jotenkin hölmön näköinen tuo perä.
#413/26

----------


## ultrix

> #426/18, on näköjään palannut pienen tauon jälkeen taas liikenteeseen perä uudelleen tilaajaväritettynä. Jotenkin hölmön näköinen tuo perä.


pics or it didn't happen

----------


## jtm

> pics or it didn't happen


Voit mennä bongaan sen  :Laughing:  En nyt rupea metsästämään sitä, että saan kuvan siittä, kun voit itse mennä bongaamaan ellei ole ylitsepääsemätön este ettet voi mennä? Eikä se niin ihmeellinen ole.  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Voit mennä bongaan sen  En nyt rupea metsästämään sitä, että saan kuvan siittä, kun voit itse mennä bongaamaan ellei ole ylitsepääsemätön este ettet voi mennä? Eikä se niin ihmeellinen ole.


Liian vaivalloista ja aikaavievää lähteä kykkimään jotain yhtä tiettyä bussia Hämeenkadulle, paljon helpompaa katsoa bussibongarin ottamaa kuvaa JLF:ssä.  :Smile: 

Toki asun sen verran lähellä Hakalan Nelliä että ei ihan mahdotonta, että lähtisi iltakävelyllä katsomaan varikolle autoa.

----------


## Rester

> #426/18, on näköjään palannut pienen tauon jälkeen taas liikenteeseen perä uudelleen tilaajaväritettynä. Jotenkin hölmön näköinen tuo perä.


Tuo #426 oli jonkin aikaa pois pelistä #425:n törmättyä sen perään Itsenäisyydenkadun pysäkillä n. kuukausi takaperin. Korjauksen yhteydessä näemmä vedettiin sitten tuon peränkin väritys uusiksi.

Myös #425 oli tästä syystä pois pelistä parisen viikkoa, kun siihen jouduttiin tekemään "pientä pintaremonttia" mm. uuden tuulilasin muodossa.

Ilmeisesti tuon perän maalaustyyliin on otettu mallia OmniCityn täyssinisestä perästä. Se ainakin itselle tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen.

----------

